# Draft Buzz



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

A new NBADraft.net Draft Buzz is up for the reading on the site. Check it out. Darko is officially in the draft.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

Not only has he declared, but NBADraft.net has listed him as the top pick in the draft. What new information or buzz, besides his declaring for the draft, has increased his draft position over Lebron James?

Is NBADraft.net just trying to hype their website? I know Milicic is extremely good from what I hear. Just because Milicic plays in a better league than Lebron doesn't mean he is also a better player. By that logic all players in Milicic's league would be better than Lebron. Lebron is, and has been for more than 2 years, the best high school baketball player by far. He regularly dominates summer leagues and all-star games. His high school team is ranked number 1 in the nation. He has played with numerous NBA players who rave about his abilities. He has been mentioned as the best high school player ever, or at least since Lew Alcindor.

There is no way Lebron can live up to the hype that has befallen him. Nobody could except MJ. His fame is mythical. Now that he's on top there are plenty of people who want to be "the ones who said he was going to fail". He may not live up to his own hype, but at the very least he will be the best player in this draft and will be selected first by any team who is lucky enough to have the option.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Are we trying to hype up our website? NO!!!! Not at all the one thing you forgot is that the draft is never written in stone. Darko is definitely a possibility to be the top pick in the draft. Lebron had better be the best player not only in the draft but he must be a top 5 shooting in the NBA!!! I am not saying it cannot happen for Lebron but to say that he will come out and drop 20 plus points a game in his rookie year. Might be should we say unrealistic. 

Matthew Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

LeBron will be #1, no doubt. The general managers literally have no choice.

_"You have to take James partly because of the hype. Every game his team plays next season, even if it's Cleveland, will be a sellout, both home and away, and all of a sudden his team will be television darlings, as well. No franchise can pass that up, even if he is a flop. Everyone will forgive you if you take him and he flops, but no one will forgive you if you don't take him and he follows in the footsteps of Kobe Bryant and Tracy McGrady, as he very well might, given time."_

Destined to be third pick, Anthony could be steal of draft


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Darko is just as much a hype creation as LeBron. He has been struggling recently. Not saying he won't be good but the only difference between the hype on Darko and LeBron is most draftniks have actually seen leBron play.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

Are you implying that Darko will be a top five(whatever his position may be) and that he will score 20 points/ game during his first year? I think it is just as, or more, unlikely Milicic will fail to live up to these lofty goals in his first season. 

Players are picked on potential all the time. If we are solely talking about the first year of play we are dismissing the rest of a player's career. Why did Washington pick Kwame Brown? Why did Chicago pick Chandler and Curryt? They did next to nothing their first year. You never know how good someone is going to be their first year. There have been mediocre players who had great first years. 

I think if Lebron doesn't become a top five sg in his first few years in the league he will be a huge disappointment simply because of the hype. But even as a high school player he is as can't miss and you can get. Yes. The draft isn't written in stone. But NBADraft.net has had Lebron at #1 forever. What I'm asking is what did Milicic do to justify moving him up. The only thing I am aware of is his declaration. Is that enough to move him up in your mind? Did he do some great feat of skill yesterday also? If he did I would like to know about it.

I love NBADraft.net. I come to the site every day. I just don't understand this move. That's all.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

The remark about hyping your website was unfair. I have to admit, though.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

It can be a justified pick, Darko at #1 ..
But he won't contribute in his 1st year.. at least not like Gasol or anything.

Lebron will be great, but he will struggle next year.. Anthony will go for ROTY..
Ford will be Wooden and Naismith again + a title !
Bosh will do allright..
Kaman will straight up suck.. 
Hayes won't get many minutes nor will Wade..
Sophocles will get some nice stats (7 and 7)..
Lampe won't be in the NBA next year.. if he is, he'll suck even worse than Tskitishvili..
Varejao will be allright, a bit like Nene this year..
The frenchies will absolutely do nothing !


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks JY and Matt!!

You guys provide an insider expertise for the common guy (like me). That picture of Travis Outlaw is plain sick btw 






VD


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> It can be a justified pick, Darko at #1 ..
> But he won't contribute in his 1st year.. at least not like Gasol or anything.
> 
> ...


I think other than LeBron, you missed on everyone of these.

LeBron will be the ROTY regardless of what team he goes to. He is that good. I wish people would let it go. AMare was dominant in HS just like LeBron. However, LeBron has court vision and ball control like no other HSer I have seen since Jason Kidd. 

Ford will be in the league and how he does is dependent on who drafts him.

Bosh is a ways from contributing in the NBA.

Kaman will be ok from day 1 but he would challenge for ROTY on the in the East.

Hayes will be similar to Butler this year. He will be the ROTY darkhorse all season.

Sopho will struggle.

Lampe will struggle but not as much as Skita did. Also Skita is going to be a player in the league. Think a more skilled Bender.

Varejo will be good as long as he is not asked to score.

Diaw will be the best defensive rookie.

Pietrus will be similar to J Rich.

Carmello Anthony, Darko, and LeBron will have a ROTY race similar to Ming and Amare except neither of their teams will amke the playoffs(unless Detroit gets Anthony or Darko). The only way LeBron is not ROTY is if Detroit gets a top3 pick.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with many of the point you guys made. The pressure to take anyone but James would be huge. But how many of us last year were saying Jason Williams would be the Number one pick!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i think lebron will do ok in his first year and his career but not as good as everyone thinks he is gonna do he aint gonna be the next michael jordan i just dont see it happen..


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

You mentioned in another thread that players rankings rise and fall based on what a GM or scout thinks of that player. Did a scout tell you or someone else something that raised the stock of Milicic? I'm just not aware of anything being different this week than last week except both James and Milicic made it official.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> i think lebron will do ok in his first year and his career but not as good as everyone thinks he is gonna do he aint gonna be the next michael jordan i just dont see it happen..


I agree, he will more than likely be better. Just like Kobe.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> I agree with many of the point you guys made. The pressure to take anyone but James would be huge. But how many of us last year were saying Jason Williams would be the Number one pick!!!


but you're using this to justify darko at #1? the jason williams scenario is much more analogous to the argument of picking carmelo over darko or lebron.

just looking for a little justification...why the change?


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> I agree with many of the point you guys made. The pressure to take anyone but James would be huge. But how many of us last year were saying Jason Williams would be the Number one pick!!!


To be honest, I never thought that Jason Williams would be a super-star much less a star in this league. He was just missing something IMO. There will be freezing rain in HELL before Lebron is not the 1st pick and I don't think that he will be as good as everyone seems to think. I think it will be ashame when he does not meet the expectations of everyone else and he becomes an average NBA player. I also laugh at those individuals who say that Carmelo Anthony is as good as he's going to get. That is laughable, because I have never heard of a player peaking a 18 years of age. Please stop listening to these so called experts and thinking that what they say is golden because you wont know. You are going to have to wait at least another 6 years before you can make asinine assumptions as those.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> To be honest, I never thought that Jason Williams would be a super-star much less a star in this league. He was just missing something IMO. There will be freezing rain in HELL before Lebron is not the 1st pick and I don't think that he will be as good as everyone seems to think. I think it will be ashame when he does not meet the expectations of everyone else and he becomes an average NBA player. I also laugh at those individuals who say that Carmelo Anthony is as good as he's going to get. That is laughable, because I have never heard of a player peaking a 18 years of age. Please stop listening to these so called experts and thinking that what they say is golden because you wont know. You are going to have to wait at least another 6 years before you can make asinine assumptions as those.


not many people are saying that melo can't improve...however, many are saying that he will have to improve. many people are also skeptical that melo can improve to the kobe level, and rightfully so i think.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Justin and Matt, I agree that things often change in the months before the draft, but c'mon. I highly doubt that either one of you guys honestly believe that Lebron won't go #1 overall.

As for Yao Ming, I think that he was a shoo-in for #1 overall long before anybody came to their senses and realized that a 7'5" uberprospect is obviously a more valuable commodity than a 6'2" (or however tall Williams is) combo guard. I had Yao #1 for months, I don't know about you guys. Yao at #1 overall was one of the all-time no-brainers, but yeah, I remember a lot of fans thinking that Williams would go #1 instead. I thought they were pretty nuts, though.

Anyway, if Donnie Darko ends up going #1 overall, your website's high credibility rating shoots up even higher. But I'll be surprised if Donnie Darko stays #1 on your website for very long. Thanks for being even bigger hoops dorks than the rest of us, you guys do a great job, but I gotta say that I think you're off on this one. Way to show some balls, though.

BY THE WAY: The early entry deadline is less than two weeks away, peoples! Monday 12 May! So get ready, here they come!


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I see nothing wrong with Darko being listed as the number one pick. While obviously there is more to be gained by taking LeBron beyond the player himself, I still believe that without the hype, Darko might be the number one pick. It would take a brave soul, but it is really not inconceivable that some team might do the unthinkable and pass on LeBron. Based on all that I know, I would take Darko over LeBron, but I can say that and not cause rioting amongst my fans. Many things could happen in the next two months. If Vegas has odds on Darko going ahead of LeBron, I would throw some money down, just in case.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

There is no way that any team will ever pick darko milicic as the first pick in the draft.. no matter what team you are looking at...

if in fact, a team would rather have darko over lebron... which is not unbelievable... it would only make sense to take lebron at 1.. and trade lebron for the number two... or three pick plus a lot of cash and/or players...


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> But how many of us last year were saying Jason Williams would be the Number one pick!!!


Not me. I KNEW Yao would be #1 after I saw a tape on him. Then when center starved Houston got #1, it was only more solid to me.

Lebron and JWill is a horrible comparison. LBJ hype machiene over runs anything Williams has ever seen.

Darko over LBJ, just don't see it happening, no manner who gets the #1 pick.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>d_umengan</b>!
> if in fact, a team would rather have darko over lebron... which is not unbelievable... it would only make sense to take lebron at 1.. and trade lebron for the number two... or three pick plus a lot of cash and/or players...


Exactly. If a team prefers Donnie Darko, they will take Lebron anyway, and trade Lebron and some unwanted contracts for Donnie Darko, expiring contracts, and maybe a prospect or two, maybe even a future first round pick. Lebron goes #1 overall regardless.

Let's say that Kiki gets the #1 overall pick, but he wants Donnie Darko. He of COURSE will never admit that he prefers Donnie Darko. He will go along with the Lebron hype, and let the teams picking below him call HIM, let THEM make HIM offers. He tells them, "Fellas, you guys are going to have to BLOW ME AWAY if you expect me to trade you The Next Michael Jordan, and I don't think you're willing to do that." Poker game. Let's say Cleveland is picking second, Jim Paxson decides to go for broke and trade away the farm for Lebron. Kiki sees this as a golden opportunity to unload Marcus Camby's contract in exchange for some interesting prospects AND he knows he can sucker an additional first round pick (or two) out of Paxson. Here you go:

DENVER trades #1 overall pick (Lebron) and Marcus Camby TO CLEVELAND FOR #2 overall pick (Donnie Darko), Darius Miles, Dajuan Wagner, DeSagana Diop, and Cleveland's 2004 first round pick (which will be a top 3-4 overall pick)

How about them apples?

Or let's say that Toronto gets the #2 pick instead. Here you go:

DENVER trades #1 overall pick (Lebron) and Marcus Camby TO TORONTO FOR #2 overall pick (Donnie Darko), Hakeem Olajuwon (expiring contract), Michael Bradley (filler and a mildly intriguing prospect), Toronto's 2004 first round pick (which could easily be top 5-6 overall if this team predictably gets killed by injuries again), and Toronto's 2006 first round pick

Or let's say that Miami gets the #2 pick. Here you go:

DENVER trades #1 overall pick (Lebron) and Marcus Camby TO MIAMI FOR #2 overall pick (Donnie Darko), Caron Butler, Miami's 2004 first round pick (should be a high or mid-lottery pick again), and Miami's 2006 first round pick

If Kiki (or any other GM) TRULY BELIEVES that Donnie Darko will be the better player, you better believe that he will be in a TINY MINORITY, and that he can get a whopper package for this #1 overall pick AND STILL get the guy he really wants (Donnie Darko). That's why Lebron will go #1 overall regardless. So good point, d_umengan.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Or let's say that Miami gets the #2 pick. Here you go:
> 
> DENVER trades #1 overall pick (Lebron) and Marcus Camby TO MIAMI FOR #2 overall pick (Donnie Darko), Caron Butler, Miami's 2004 first round pick (should be a high or mid-lottery pick again), and Miami's 2006 first round pick


The Cav's trade is lopsided, but could probably happen, and the Toronto trade is fair, but I don't think Riley would do this one. He loves Butler, and with good reason, and Butler/Darko is as valuable as Lebron.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i dont like any of those trades - we dont need more young talent. we need a true star on this team and james might be it. 

if we pick 1st, and i know we wont, i say keep james.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Like I said right now all we can do is talk about what could happen. And Darko at No. 1 could happen! Might it be unlikely yeah. But is it really a long shot after you factor in everything? I don't think so.

Matthew Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Everyone is talking smack about LeBron without even mentioning any reasons, such as specific abilities coming from watching him many times. You people who think he will not live up to the hype have not seen his total game from all of his performances. 

Oh!! But you just have a feeling that he will not be that great! Is that a real solid reason? Stop commenting on players without backing it up. Don't just go by highlights and one game. For instance, check out LeBron's game from the ABCD and NIKE camps where he really shows off how he is a "can't miss." NBA players do not play with him (in more than 5 tournaments) for no reason and then praise his game. Some people just think the initial hype was created out of knowwhere. Well, it wasn't. There will not be any doubts of his NBA elite career when he posts 18 ppg next year. People are scared to make big predictions because they just do not understand how good LeBron will be (Kobe, McGrady, and Amare were not even close in high school). He will be better than all three in the end even though it is hard to believe. But some would not believe that anyone could play like MJ because it seems unreachable. Well, it is not for this kid. Face it.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

The whole point is: Why after having James at number 1 forever on the NBADraft board did you change it to Milicic? What changed last week? You said players' stock goes up and down based on what scouts and GMs are saying. If that is the case, what has anybody said to justify the change in the #1 ranking? As far as I know the only thing different about this week and last week is that both of these players made it official. The only reason I can think of for the change is that Darko's declaration upped his stock more than Lebron's declaration, and I don't get that.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Hey Like I said right now all we can do is talk about what could happen. And Darko at No. 1 could happen! Might it be unlikely yeah. But is it really a long shot after you factor in everything? I don't think so.
> 
> Matthew Maurer
> NBA Draft.net


Matt, like I said, even if the team picking #1 overall goes against the grain and decides he prefers Donnie Darko to Lebron, they will STILL draft Lebron #1 and trade him for the #2 pick and then some. Lebron goes #1 overall regardless. You just cannot underestimate his ability to sell out arenas. Donnie Darko is just not going to have that kind of instant name recognition, and I doubt that he will ever be the spectacular player that Lebron will surely become (he IS the REAL DEAL, no question). Lebron is like an MJ or an Iverson insofar that he puts fans in the seats like nobody else. Having a guy like that is a big BIG deal. It's not just about basketball.

Still, it takes some balls for you guys to put Donnie Darko #1 overall. You are at least generating an interesting discussion.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Wow. A lot can happen in just 12 hours. I was making my normal rounds on the web this morning and I just say the draft buzz link but didn't take a look at the mock. To my surprise as to everyone else's surprise, LeBron was dethroned from the number one spot. That was interesting and shocking to say the least. Let me say my peace, not that it really matters though, just so I can have my opinion publicly noted.

I know LeBron will go number. It is a no brainer. It's a marketing thing just as much as a talent thing with him. He'll put butts in seats. For a team like Denver, Cleveland, etc. they need rear ends in their uncomfortable areanas. They are losing money. They need a player of his stature. Why draft an unknown to the American public and wait for his game to catch up with the NBA? That won't make the Jones come to the game, buy four hot dogs, a program, four cokes, two cotton candies and one ridiculously overpriced hat or foam finger. 

When I was on an Indy radio station last week, we talked about this debate of LeBron, Melo or Darko. It was an interesting discussion and ultimately it came down to marketability. And the Ohio Player is the king of that domain out of this bunch. He's the poster child...for now.

On another note, when the mocks come out I'm just like everyone else. I don't know what the shifts are. I know who is moving based upon my own research and contacts. And I like it that way. I don't envy our "mocker" one bit. He has a painful job. There are people all over this country that have their own opinions about where players should go. Not everyone will agree. Not for me. I like to stick with the writing and interviewing. That is the fun part. It becomes more personal to me rather than figuring out who goes where. 

It's funny because if you look at the current mock as of this very moment, LeBron as back at the top spot. And rightfully so. He shouldn't move in my opinion. Somebody said it was done just to stir the pot. Perhaps it was. And for good reason. It got people thinking about this draft and how good the other players are. I think a lot of people base their opinions on the mock before they take into consideration of their own thoughts. Don't let it sway your views. Think. Critically think. Watch basketball with more intent. Play it more. Enjoy it more. I like to see people think about the game instead of reading something and then claiming it as their opinion. 

Take for example Chris Kaman. He was an unknown for four years. Let's be honest. Who actually watches Central Michigan games? Don't lie. No one does. Now there are hundreds of experts of his game based upon his nationally televised game against Duke in the NCAA tournament. 

The same can be said regarding the international players. What if I said Maciej Lampe  was a fictional player and the picture on the profile page is actually my neighbor? Would anyone outside of the US really know? Probably not. People believe what they read, whether it is good or bad. 

I'm not knocking what I do but I'm glad Darko was placed at the top of the draft simply to make people stop, think, analyze using their own brain and then coming up with a conclusion. With that said, Chris Kaman rules. He's my number one pick.  And oh, and that picture isn't my neighbor. Lampe is actually real. Or so I read.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Everyone is talking smack about LeBron without even mentioning any reasons, such as specific abilities coming from watching him many times. You people who think he will not live up to the hype have not seen his total game from all of his performances.
> 
> Oh!! But you just have a feeling that he will not be that great! Is that a real solid reason? Stop commenting on players without backing it up. Don't just go by highlights and one game. For instance, check out LeBron's game from the ABCD and NIKE camps where he really shows off how he is a "can't miss." NBA players do not play with him (in more than 5 tournaments) for no reason and then praise his game. Some people just think the initial hype was created out of knowwhere. Well, it wasn't. There will not be any doubts of his NBA elite career when he posts 18 ppg next year. People are scared to make big predictions because they just do not understand how good LeBron will be (Kobe, McGrady, and Amare were not even close in high school). He will be better than all three in the end even though it is hard to believe. But some would not believe that anyone could play like MJ because it seems unreachable. Well, it is not for this kid. Face it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"NBADraft.net recently spoke with Marc Cornstein, agent for Darko Milicic, and learned that he has sent in his early-entry paperwork to the NBA. As of April 28th, Milicic is projected as the 2nd pick in the draft by NBADraft.net and will battle Carmelo for that selection"

And it projects him as the #2 pick on the website as well, no no no no no way Lebron does not get picked number 1, GM's would be SCARED to do this! And for all the obvious other reasons.

It also projects the Clippers choosing Ford over Lampe. As much as they need a PG who can run the game, I dont feel Ford is the guy that will produce the results for them (WHO IS?). They definetly should gamble with Maciej Lampe, he is someone who can be very deadly when teamed up with the MAXED out Brand. Chris Wilcox could be a great reserve but I don't see him starting at all... they can start with:
PG Jaric
SG Richardson
SF Odom
PF Lampe
C Brand

Really that seems so much better, especially with the versatility of Lampe and Odom, ya'll agree??

Even with Brand maxed out, and Odom extended, they'll have enough to pick up a decent pg, or they can draft barbosa in the 2nd round, if he does fall that far...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't see any reason wilcox won't be a good starter one day...he's in much the same boat as stromile swift but has better height. stromile should be a starter next season...and a pretty decent one at that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!


?


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

Has Sterling ever Maxed out anybody? He has never really made a serious offer to any of his better players in years. Piatkowski is the only one who is cheap enough to have an extended contract with them. Sterling has said he wants all these people back, but after the season they had and knowing the cheap habits of Sterling, I doubt anyone will get a serious offer.

You have to give them credit though. No matter how bad they are they can keep trading their players for draft picks and keep everybody interested in the future. Wilcox and Ely are waiting to play when Brand and Odom leave (Olow..., Miller, Maggette are already gone). They will have another high pick this year. Maybe a sign and trade for more picks or first year players.

Sterlings word is not to be trusted. Only when he coughs up the dough will I believe anything he says.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bealis</b>!
> Has Sterling ever Maxed out anybody? He has never really made a serious offer to any of his better players in years. Piatkowski is the only one who is cheap enough to have an extended contract with them. Sterling has said he wants all these people back, but after the season they had and knowing the cheap habits of Sterling, I doubt anyone will get a serious offer.
> 
> You have to give them credit though. No matter how bad they are they can keep trading their players for draft picks and keep everybody interested in the future. Wilcox and Ely are waiting to play when Brand and Odom leave (Olow..., Miller, Maggette are already gone). They will have another high pick this year. Maybe a sign and trade for more picks or first year players.
> ...


Brand and Kandi already got serious, credible offers. There is not one player on that roster that deserves a max contract IMO. Kandi turned down a better contract then he will sign this summer.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

TheFranchise, Jaric will be a great PG for the Clippers. He's a natural born winner, he's got size and skills. Remember he's had to adjust to the NBA game and he had a bad high-ankle sprain for about half of the year. Also Keyon Dooling will be just fine once he's coached into actually passing the ball (but he really is a Steve Francis style PG, a guy who should be an undersized SG).

The Clippers should trade their pick if it can't get the Lebron or Darko. The Nets, who are looking to trade up (from what I've seen they're indicating it), may not get anything for Kidd if he leaves. And in a great PG draft, the Clippers pick in the 5 to 7 range gets one of the top 2 PGs. So why not trade Nenad Kristic, #22, and something else small (like a future pick of some sort) for the Clippers' 1st? ...Makes sense to me on both sides actually.

Also Brand was offered a 6 year, $60 million contract, and Kandi a 6 year, $50 million contract...Brand should accept this same contract this year...and Odom will probably go for a 7 year, 60 mil contract (starts at 7.5 mil).


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I wish highlights of Darko were easier to find...I think it would help people make a decision on him. I challenge anyone to post clips of him.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand and Kandi already got serious, credible offers. There is not one player on that roster that deserves a max contract IMO. Kandi turned down a better contract then he will sign this summer.


That may be true, but that's not the point. Sterling will never do what is necessary to keep good players on his team. Sometimes you have to overpay to keep a particular player. Really the only players worth the max are the best players in the league, so why have other people been getting the max also (less and less since the luxury tax)? Other teams are willing to do what it takes to win. You could make an argument that Sterling is smart because he doesn't overpay his players, but when you have been as bad as the Clippers have been for as long as they've been then something is wrong. If he ever pulled it together in that market he could be looking at a lot more money than he is getting now.

He shouldn't be allowed to go through the motions while putting out loser after loser. Maybe there should be a rule. If you don't win in X amount of years you are a failure. Sell and give someone else a chance. The only reason the fans in LA stand for it is because they have the Lakers. If he was just about anywhere else they would be asking for his head.


----------

